# What breeds?



## Countrylady1071 (Aug 5, 2012)

So, I've been a cat lover all my life but really haven't educated myself much on breeds! I know the real popular ones like maine ****, siamese, etc, but all my cats have been rescues and just labeled domestic longhair or shorthair. I'm curious, though, what breeds could possibly be in one of my cats. 
She's very vocal, and extremely snuggly and bonded to me. Doesn't like strangers. Sleeps literally on top of me or glued to my side every night.

Here are some pictures, hope they work! Tried to pick ones with a good view of her face, the sleepy one is just for some cuteness 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Countrylady1071 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know how to edit from my phone. Just wanted to add, the reason I'm suddenly curious is because someone told me they thought they see Siamese in her? I don't at all! Just want other opinions. If she's just a plain old shorthair that's fine with me 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't see the pics but chances are your cat is a moggy. Purebred cats don't offer escape and mate with street cats so it's probably not likely. I two Moggies(domestic mixed cats) and a purebred ragdoll(with papers). The personality traits you described is the same as one of my DSH cats. If it doesn't have papers then it's a moggy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's virtually impossible to guess a cat's mix by personality traits and often by just looks. I'm sure somewhere way back in kitties lines are a purebred...somewhere but to guess would be impossible.

Even in the off chance some purebred got out it could have been bred by more than one male and be carrying kittens from multiple males so even if a breeding had been witnessed, it's possible that particular kitten has NO DNA from the purebred male but a completely different one.

She sounds like a very sweet and loving DOmestic Shorthair kitty.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That's not true. These people are breedists.

Put the pics up and I'll tel you what breeds are in your cat.


----------

